

Mining data to understand Street Fighter's balance and meta-game - danso
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/EduardoGraells/20141217/232531/From_Game_Balance_and_MetaGame_to_Matchup_Prediction_Understanding_the_Street_Fighter_Tier_List.php

======
corysama
Discussion of the source article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724582)

